# saphire x850 xt cutting out



## noxmad (May 6, 2007)

Recently my card has cut out while playing games, i'd be playing like normal and then suddenly the monitor is saying there's no display and i have to restart to get back to normal.

At first I thought "maybe my pc needs a good clean out, might be overheating due to loads of dust".
So I clean out my pc and get rid of as much dust as possible.
-Still occurring.

And then I remember about ATITool and read about the x850 fan being set at 5% so I change the fan speed settings for better cooling, still x850 not being nice.
I also under clocked to try and stop the card from cutting out and to no avail.

So basically either im still doing something wrong or its not the temp that is causing the card to give up. Maybe voltage irregularities or something.

I logged the temps before the card crashed and this is what was logged (last 3 temps):

2007-05-06 22:23:34	I Temperature:	GPU: 69.4°C	GPU environment: 57.0°C
2007-05-06 22:23:44	I Temperature:	GPU: 69.8°C	GPU environment: 57.0°C
2007-05-06 22:23:54	I Temperature:	GPU: 1.$°C	GPU environment: 1.$°C

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 6, 2007)

make sure the wire is connected properly to it it sounds like a power issue.


----------



## noxmad (May 7, 2007)

I've rechecked all connections, switched the power cable so its now in parallell with the optical drives and now its just a test of time.
Will report back soon.


----------



## noxmad (May 10, 2007)

Ok so it's been several days and just recently while guild wars was running windowed the card cut out again. 
Is it possible that my power supply is not good enough ? I'm running a 500w psu and my system requires around 350 - 400W so maybe its just that the psu is crappy?

*I've had the card for a good year and this is the first time i've had such problems*


----------



## ex_reven (May 10, 2007)

What PSU do you have?


----------



## noxmad (May 10, 2007)

It's some un-branded i got for £15 1-2 years back.
Says "SN-500" on the front and has dual fans (80mm on front and 120mm on the top)
Not much help I guess but that's all I can see.

Has been fine up until now and the voltages (recorded from "speedfan") do not deviate more than 5%.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2007)

Well, the psu may be on it's way out. I'm personally not comfortable with a 5% deviation under load. 11.4v is a bit low, and can cause problems with some components, video cards included.


----------



## noxmad (May 10, 2007)

I stated 5% from reading a thread stating that 5% or less was acceptable.
Actual values for my psu are as follows:
5.00V :5V
Vcpu  : 2.18V
Vcc    : 3.25V
+5V : 5.03V
+12V : 11.98V
+3.3V : 3.38V


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2007)

Is that under load?


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2007)

I was also thinking, what about your ram? Try running Memtest86?


----------



## noxmad (May 10, 2007)

damn I just threw guildwars on max settings with 4x AA and the +12V went down to 11.55V


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2007)

A new psu would be where I started if I were you. Sounds like it's about to die.


----------



## noxmad (May 10, 2007)

Just as I have £30 in the bank :/
Need that paycheck quick!
Thanks for the help 

Any recommendations on  a ~500W power supply.
Price range about 40 - 50


----------



## infrared (May 10, 2007)

Yeah, definatly try getting a better quality power supply then. For the price, the Antec 450W is a nice PSU if you want to keep the costs down a bit. Don't worry too much about the Watts rating, as long as it's a well-known brand with a good amperage on the 12v rail.


----------



## Wile E (May 10, 2007)

No problem, and sorry about your luck. We've all been there at some point.


----------

